# Can someone help me understand Norma's children?



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So I just finished watching Norma and really enjoyed it. I know Norma's two children are Pollione's. HOW do none of her followers know she has kids (other than Clothilde). Not even her own father? I mean pregnancy and delivery of not one but two children is tough to hide....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> So I just finished watching Norma and really enjoyed it. I know Norma's two children are Pollione's. HOW do none of her followers know she has kids (other than Clothilde). Not even her own father? I mean pregnancy and delivery of not one but two children is tough to hide....


Good question, I was wondering that for years, I gave up in the end. No plausible answer as far as I can guess. 
( Other then a holy secret bond between Norma and Clothilde )


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

It's is a peculiarity in the opera that even at the start Flavio seems shocked at Pollione and Clotilde can't begin to comprehend Norma's feelings towards her children: they must be the least attentive confidant/confidante in literature  I love the opera but the way the secondary characters parrot-fashion the backstory can grate at times...


----------

